# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات بلاك بيري تورش BlackBerry Torch 9860

## mohamed73

*BlackBerry Torch 9860*    مواصفات البلام بيري تورش 9860  ألوان البلاك بيري تورش 9860 المتوفرة :
أسود     الكاميرا
كاميرا 5 MP
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بجودة 720p     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 4 GB
ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB
الرام RAM 768 MB     الشاشة
شاشة باللمس
حجم الشاشة 3.7 inches
تتبع بصري
لمس متعدد
حساس للتدوير      البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : تصل حتي 330 ساعة لـ 2G و 320 ساعة لـ 3G
وقت التكلم : تصل حتي 4 ساعات و 40 دقيقة لـ 2G و 6 ساعات و 50 دقيقة لـ 3G     مميزات أخرى
نظام بلاك بيري السابع OS 7
معالج 1.2 GHz
الوزن 135 جرام
الابعاد 120 x 62 x 11.5 mm
Bluetooth 2.1
Wi-Fi
microUSB v2.0
GPS
Java
NFC
GSM / HSPDA / GPRS / EDGE / 2G / 3G    *صور بلاك بيبري تورش 9860*

----------

